
By default Telegram stores the plaintext of every message on their server? - doener
https://core.telegram.org/method/messages.getMessages
======
doener
Via
[https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/678065993587945472?ref_src=t...](https://twitter.com/tqbf/status/678065993587945472?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw)

------
cyphunk
Ptacek claims that "all" messages are stored in the clear. It's a rather big
statement. I'm still waiting for moxie and tqbf to backup their claim somehow.
That one finds in an API a string object called "message" does not mean that
end to end encryption is not in place. pocogtfo

------
detaro
Not really surprising, is it? At least right now (don't know how it was in the
past) their FAQ are clear that normal chats are only encrypted between client
and server, and you have to activate secret chats for client-to-client crypto.

